# France arount Easter



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi, 

from March 19th to April 2nd we will be travelling around France. 

No details yet and no bookings will be made, but we intend to go via Nancy, Burgundy to Southern France, maybe Languedoc-Rossilion etc. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

